# How often do you log onto Talk Classical?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Just curious. Because I feel I come on here really a lot, literally everyday, even though I may not post so much.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I log in when I have nothing better to do or I have something better to do but I have no strenght to get on with it, so it's like about... all the time.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

During the week, before I go to work in the morning while I drink my coffee then after I've had my evening meal.

At the weekend my PC is on all day so I keep checking the latest posts.

Now I've got an android phone thingie I even take a quick peek at work - well others go for a cigarette break so I reckon I can have a TC break.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Basically everyday, except for some weekends or something when I'm somewhere else than home/place with internet I feel like using.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Too often, especially now that I'm home for the summer.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Since I joined, just about every time I use the pc which is usually about once per day


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Where's the "multiple times everyday" option? 

Unless I'm away from home or having a bad day, I always log onto TC, because where else would I get stimulating classical music discussion?! 

Usually, I log on four or five times in a day, but am only around for 10 or so minutes at a time, just catching up with the threads listed in "unread posts".


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Where's the "multiple times everyday" option?


 I understand. I spend considerably more time here than on facebook.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> I understand. I spend considerably more time here than on facebook.


I know right! haha!

And it's even more like facebook here with this ability to "like" posts, and have a blog and everything. The next thing we need to do is someone has to set up a Talk Classical Page on facebook, and then we'll discover everybody there. 

Do you think we people who come on everyday have actually set up a real community?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I think we all know the truth: facebook _sucks_ 

People talk about how people who like classical music are stuck-up, but facebook is just a breeding ground for complete vanity! :O I love my friends, but I really hate their online presences..


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> And it's even more like facebook here with this ability to "like" posts, and have a blog and everything. The next thing we need to do is someone has to set up a Talk Classical Page on facebook, and then we'll discover everybody there.
> 
> Do you think we people who come on everyday have actually set up a real community?


I probably would not reveal myself on a TC facebook page, as I prefer to maintain some degree of anonymity here.

It seems people who are here frequently do get to know each other a bit, which is kind of nice. TC is much more interesting than facebook, which I mainly use as an aid for keeping in touch with friends from home when I'm at school, and friends from school when I'm at home.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Where is the "every hour as long as I'm awake" option???
As you can see by my total of posts, I'm helplessly addicted to this place.
Part of my total is a bit overblown since it gets boosted by moderation tasks and projects like the Top 100 Recommended DVDs for which I have to post multiple times a day in order to keep it running; but still, it is excessive. My wife has complained numerous times, and while I don't let it interfere with my work, I still manage to post before work, during lunch break, after work, and sometimes even during work when I have a truly idle moment. Right now I've just finished what I had to do at work and I'm logging in for a quick peek before I head home (and then from home I often log in again). I know, it's sick. And contrary to popular stereotypes that people who post too often on Internet message boards don't have a life and live in their mother's basement, I do have a life. But it's a life that needs to often compete with my passion for opera. Or should I say my opera obsession?

About this being a community: definitely. It is one, and it comes complete with friendships vs. animosities, pack behavior vs. loners, mavericks vs. wallflowers, conformists vs. rebels, and so on and so forth, the whole gamut of human behavior. I actually find these aspects of an online community quite fascinating - to sit back and watch the power lines developing, the cliques, the antagonisms... It's a sample of human beings so human nature inevitably kicks in. On the other hand, it is also a sophisticated community of intelligent people, since I do believe that sensitivity to classical music and true fanship to the point of significant participation in a message board like ours is often a sign of a degree of education and culture that makes of this place - in general terms - a much better place than other Internet venues. Thus my addiction to it. I think I learn a lot here, and get to meet (as a way of speaking) some very interesting human beings.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

In the morning.
Multiple times in the evening.
Any other time im bored.

Though honestly, if the amount of time spent talking about music was proportional to my interest in it - I would be spending a lot more time here.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I work at home 80 percent of the time, so when I get a chance or need a break from the grind, it's an interesting diversion to pop in and see what's up. It's like a work-at-homer's water cooler.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

So far it looks like _Almost every day_ is "winning," but of course those of us who are on almost every day will see the poll first. I've cut back slightly lately on posting, but I'm still lurking as much.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

As a recently enlisted member--not to mention a neophyte to the classical music world--I find coming to this Forum to be very "therapeutic", in the sense that when a fellow member indicates a "like" for something I've listened to, it serves to bolster my confidence in both the choices I've made and whether I have enough knowledge to enter into a meaningful discussion with my own humble opinions.
So for me, this wonderful Forum and its members have served as both a boost for my ego and a source of comfort and learning.
Thank You all!


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I come here for about 3-15 minutes each day. I'm seriously considering deleting my facebook profile, since I hardly use it..


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I come here every day, but consider my activity pretty low key. I log in every morning browse through unread reads, read the ones I want, reply to a few of them and then I'm done. I'm pretty intense about getting my classical music discussion, but I get my fix mostly on another forum because I have a better sense of belonging to a community there. I like this place though, which is why I come back everyday. It just takes time to get to know everybody.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Just curious. Because I feel I come on here really a lot, literally everyday, even though I may not post so much.


Same here, although I think I beat you a not posting frequently


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Maybe 3 times a day, posting once a day on average.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Nix said:


> Same here, although I think I beat you a not posting frequently


Touche!

The post samurai made, yeah, it's a new phenomenon here. I actually come on here now not only to see new posts, but the check the Notifications. If I see "Notifications: 2," I get all excited finding someone liking something I said. What vanity!


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I actually come on here now not only to see new posts, but the check the Notifications. If I see "Notifications: 2," I get all excited finding someone liking something I said. What vanity!


Well now that I know that I hold that power over you...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey, thanks guys! "Notifications: 2" That's exactly what I just got just now!
:lol:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Hey, thanks guys! "Notifications: 2" That's exactly what I just got just now!
> :lol:


You might regret this!!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja, there's no harm in such vanity, and I say so because I get tremendously excited at new notifications. I find myself logging in repeatedly to my various forums after I'm convinced I've written something good and anticipate the fawning fan feed back.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I come on here just about every time I open up an Internet browser (can I hear it for saved tabs, people?) which is several times a day. I think I am on here about just as often as Alma, although my postings are not quite as numerous.

Also, notifications rock.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I have received quite a few 'likes'. Some of them must reflect poor judgment.

:devil:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I have received quite a few 'likes'. Some of them must reflect poor judgement.
> 
> :devil:


Or just to annoy :devil:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Me never ....................


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I think i go on about 3 hours per day...


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

It's interesting how many of the 92.86% who voted "everyday" would now have to vote "Very rarely, maybe once a Month or less."


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Funny the way convenience samples work, if you were to take a sample of every TC member and not just those who were inclined to vote, it would actually be skewed very far in the ‘once in a decade’ direction. Don’t let the data fool you.

Also, not too much lately.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Minor Sixthist said:


> Funny the way convenience samples work, if you were to take a sample of every TC member and not just those who were inclined to vote, it would actually be skewed very far in the 'once in a decade' direction. Don't let the data fool you.


It sounds like someone is enrolled in a statistics/research methods class right now.  But, yeah, how dare you try to insert logic into a TC poll! Don't you know that these are the most illogical things around? 



> Also, not too much lately.


Unfortunately, this is true. I suppose you're just too Bizet to make some time for us!


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Been checking out the community forum more often lately. The entertainment value has gone up lately. But that’s just me.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Been checking out the community forum more often lately. The entertainment value has gone up lately. But that's just me.


It's amazing how much more interesting the forum is when we get the old posts made by banned members back into circulation! :lol: But, seriously, this place had been pretty dead for a while. It's good to see some humorous posts around here again. The TC of 2018 is certainly not the TC of 2011 though. It seems like everyone is afraid of having conversations and having a little bit of fun around here (probably because of what happened to the aforementioned banned members ).

Make TC great again by moving the Community Forum up to the top of the forum listings. There's nothing on the main forum that anyone needs to see anyway. That's my proposal.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

:O suprizingly i end up spending most of my TC time in the Community Forums... because it is where my people are at.


----------



## Minor Sixthist (Apr 21, 2017)

Klassik said:


> It sounds like someone is enrolled in a statistics/research methods class right now.  But, yeah, how dare you try to insert logic into a TC poll! Don't you know that these are the most illogical things around?
> 
> Unfortunately, this is true. I suppose you're just too Bizet to make some time for us!


Damn, you got me. AP Stats it is.  Yeah, Georges has been keeping me pretty Bizet, and so has school.


----------

